# Slavery



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tell me why I'm sitting here on break watching folks eat their 30 min. lunch and watch ppl take their inhalers and grandmas work with health problems...etc. The work place seems more and more like slavery


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I so look up to people that do work with mental or physical issues, its tough AF.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Society can't function if people don't work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

nubly said:


> Society can't function if people don't work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Things could be a lot different. People neglect their kids, their spouses, and their health all to makes CEOs & Corporations rich. People busy themselves with small talk and buying things to compensate for the fact that they are merely a slave. If companies payed people better salaries, didn't make so many bogus rules, didn't give their buddies cutbacks, things would be a lot better. I feel like the baby boomer generation failed all of us. Go to college, you can be whatever you want, non of that's true. Corporations and wealthy people work half as hard as everyone else and they take ppls time and money and brain wash everyone into thinking hard work pays off when they don't work hard at all, the middle & lower classes do all the work. Just sayin.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

JD91 said:


> Corporations and wealthy people work half as hard as everyone else and they take ppls time and money and brain wash everyone into thinking hard work pays off when they don't work hard at all, the middle & lower classes do all the work. Just sayin.


In b4 "Then become one of the wealthy people! It's simple!"


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Because 400 years ago a bunch of people stole land and resources from the natives and put up fences. If you weren't around hundreds of years ago to take a million acres for free you deserve to live and die dirt poor. kthanksbai - Love, capitalism.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Baby Boomers: the generation that first told us to "tune out" and get high with free love and then went on to become the biggest corporate lapdogs of all time. Now they tell us to "stay in school and get an education, chin up! Dress nice for your internship where you work for free!" 
...and many have also found religion in their old age so they preach about Jesus and "conservative" values.
But they had their fun then they got their money and the rest be damned!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

JD91 said:


> Things could be a lot different. People neglect their kids, their spouses, and their health all to makes CEOs & Corporations rich. People busy themselves with small talk and buying things to compensate for the fact that they are merely a slave. If companies payed people better salaries, didn't make so many bogus rules, didn't give their buddies cutbacks, things would be a lot better. I feel like the baby boomer generation failed all of us. Go to college, you can be whatever you want, non of that's true. Corporations and wealthy people work half as hard as everyone else and they take ppls time and money and brain wash everyone into thinking hard work pays off when they don't work hard at all, the middle & lower classes do all the work. Just sayin.


Rich people have had it easier long before the boomers were born. But there are rich people that work hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

You always have a choice to quit, i suppose.


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

JD91 said:


> Things could be a lot different. People neglect their kids, their spouses, and their health all to makes CEOs & Corporations rich. People busy themselves with small talk and buying things to compensate for the fact that they are merely a slave. If companies payed people better salaries, didn't make so many bogus rules, didn't give their buddies cutbacks, things would be a lot better. I feel like the baby boomer generation failed all of us. Go to college, you can be whatever you want, non of that's true. Corporations and wealthy people work half as hard as everyone else and they take ppls time and money and brain wash everyone into thinking hard work pays off when they don't work hard at all, the middle & lower classes do all the work. Just sayin.


And in the old days, people had to serve kings, queens, feudal lords and land lords. I'd say society has come a long way.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

@funnynihilist Basically, but...I'm still Christian. I do agree with your points though, they are on point. lol.

Now I'm wondering if you're that guy who calls himself captain capitalism who owns a** hole consulting that does videos on YouTube. The best video ever, "All jobs suck".


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't think you know what slavery means, you can say they are way underpaid


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

monotonous said:


> I don't think you know what slavery means, you can say they are way underpaid


Corporate slaves


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Ah yes, Caribbean slave plantations, mass slavery in ancient Rome? Bah. None of that matches the sheer brutality of a slightly overworked and underpaid office worker. I don't know how you have the will to get up each morning but God bless your noble spirit. One day we'll break you out and smuggle you across the border to Canada. There you can live a slavery free life and enjoy the benefits of a free society like the right to drink all the Tim Hortons and male syrup that you'd like.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JD91 said:


> Tell me why I'm sitting here on break watching folks eat their 30 min. lunch and watch ppl take their inhalers and grandmas work with health problems...etc. The work place seems more and more like slavery


 You're exactly right. Civilization will never be anything but glorified slavery. It's just not possible.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

pfff First world people.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wage slavery, yep. Get paid very little but you have to pay exorbitant amounts for health care and rent. Basically being ****ed on both ends.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

JD91 said:


> Tell me why I'm sitting here on break watching folks eat their 30 min. lunch and watch ppl take their inhalers and grandmas work with health problems...etc. The work place seems more and more like slavery


there is free association and fair compensation, far from slavery


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Because 400 years ago a bunch of people stole land and resources from the natives and put up fences. If you weren't around hundreds of years ago to take a million acres for free you deserve to live and die dirt poor. kthanksbai - Love, capitalism.


not only have you described much of human history, I seem to remember america was started by a bunch of monarchies, and a few independent settlers. their economy was based on mercantilism not capitalism.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

most people at my work seem happy to be around familiar people, socialise, etc. me being completely asocial, i don't have that motivation to go... its a dreary, hateful thing to go to work like a robot - and its a bad feeling to be the only one like that...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Corporations suck, but capitalism is not evil.

Also, people are also fine in doing what they do. If they want to get rich they need to put effort into it.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I hear ya. My company basically is legalized slavery.

The point about the 'grandmas' working. It's so true but the reason for that is the pathetic social assistance. Here (in Canada) where we're supposed to have a good system, there are two forms of payment for the elderly. Pension & old age/security. When people say there are two in the media they make it sound good. Well, the maximum the elderly get *combined* is $900/mo. A co-worker of mine is a great lady She just turned 69 and has heart disease (which is common for women her age). Rent on average for a one bedroom here costs $725/mo. So the only way she can afford transportation, food, clothes, utilities, etc is to work. She ended up moving in with her son. It's only been the last few years that she's been able to save up again but we make so little that she told me she only has $50k saved up.

To retire, I've been told one should have around $500k because that would cover expenses up till when they kick the bucket. $50k won't cover more than a few years. And my co-worker also informed me that while she was paying into the company health insurance, when she needed it they took it away from her saying that they stop it at age 68. But then they wouldn't give her the money back! Total BS. I was so mad for her. She could have used that money and paid into a different company's policy and actually had health insurance that would cover her medication. 

It really is slavery. No one likes working at this company and jobs out there suck as bad... 
I'm still hoping for a miracle and I either stumble upon my dream job or win the lotto. But for now, I'm still going to my hellish job where people scream at me for 8-10 hours a day just so I can barely scrape by. This is not what I thought working for a living would be. I used to think that as long as I tried and put effort in then I'd get a decent job but when my previous jobs went bust I ended up here and it suck so much. I'm not impressed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

HannahG said:


> I hear ya. My company basically is legalized slavery.
> 
> The point about the 'grandmas' working. It's so true but the reason for that is the pathetic social assistance. Here (in Canada) where we're supposed to have a good system, there are two forms of payment for the elderly. Pension & old age/security. When people say there are two in the media they make it sound good. Well, the maximum the elderly get *combined* is $900/mo. A co-worker of mine is a great lady She just turned 69 and has heart disease (which is common for women her age). Rent on average for a one bedroom here costs $725/mo. So the only way she can afford transportation, food, clothes, utilities, etc is to work. She ended up moving in with her son. It's only been the last few years that she's been able to save up again but we make so little that she told me she only has $50k saved up.
> 
> ...


I thought Canada had free healthcare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

